# WUR Prevent Starting??



## TheFlyGti (Jan 8, 2002)

My 82 Caddy with CIS-basic stopped running last week. After a few tests I determined it wasn't getting enough fuel to run. The only way I could get the car to run was to open up the air box and hold up the air flow meter and have someone start the car. As soon as I let go of the air flow meter the car will stall out. My question was could a bad warm up regulator put too much pressure on top of the plunger and prevent the car from running, or maybe my fuel distributor has gone bad. I have thoroughly checked for vacuum leaks between the throttle body and fuel distributor and did not find any. Just wanted to see if anyone has some input before I work on it tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: WUR Prevent Starting?? (TheFlyGti)*

Just my thoughts on the situation as I have never came upon a question like this so don't take it as Gospel. I don't think even if the WUR were bad in a way to allow full system pressure to the top of the plunger, doubt it could happen for a reason or two, it would keep the sensor plate from lifting the plunger. The counter pressure limits the amount of lift but I doubt it could stop the lift completely.
You say that when you lift the plate the motor will start but as soon as you release the plate it will die. You do know that the motor will not run with the air induction plumbing disconnected, right? There is no way I can think of that you can be holding the sensor plate up and releasing it without the rubber boot removed. If it starts by lifting the sensor plate, then close the induction system back up and look for a different reason, cold start valve not working, throttle setting, false air, mixture. The WUR I guess could be an issue, but you need to do a fuel pressure test to really determine if it is.


----------



## TheFlyGti (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: WUR Prevent Starting?? (WaterWheels)*

If you open the air box and take out the filter you can push up on the plate. I kept it running for a few minutes that way. I have a fuel pressure tester for the CIS system so I will try running some tests later on. I just was just trying to find out if this situation was possible that the WUR could prevent the engine to run.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

that bad of a fuel starvation issue... .Pump or clogged Filter
edit... or a massive intake vacuum leak, Idle screw fall out?


_Modified by Southcross at 12:47 PM 6-2-2009_


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: WUR Prevent Starting?? (TheFlyGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheFlyGti* »_If you open the air box and take out the filter you can push up on the plate. 

Yeah, your right about that I guess


----------



## 93VR6Passat (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: WUR Prevent Starting?? (TheFlyGti)*

bump this back up this is the exact same issue i have going on with my 80 rabbit, it was running went to start it the next day and nothing, help us both out lol


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

*sigh* a WUR problem can make starting difficult (i.e. hot starts), in theory (and something would have to be seriously ****ed) it can NOT make the engine forever unstartable. I'd suggest refering to my previous post... About the only thing that could cause a WUR to possibly fail like that is plugging it with crap or beating it with a hammer.... assuming you have a fuel filter and didn't rage on it with a BFH, its not your problem.


----------



## blkmethdupdub (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

any other ideas aside a dirty WUR? we will try cleaning the lil guy out this eve..... Thanks for the input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_that bad of a fuel starvation issue... .Pump or clogged Filter
edit... or a massive intake vacuum leak, Idle screw fall out?

and you've checked ALL of these?


----------



## blkmethdupdub (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Yup, and I understand where you are coming from concerning lack of fuel but like the original guy posted if we hold up on the "plate" it will idle fine. That leaves me to think that again the engine is have problem pulling the plate up. Its not a vac issue we have triple checked because that is the most logical cause of the symptoms but no luck. New fuel pump and filter Something happened over night lol silly dub


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

didn't some how install the filter backwards? One of the banjo bolts into the filter has a one-way checkvalve.
What kind of pump?


----------



## blkmethdupdub (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Nope, we installed the new filter after this problem occurred. I dunno.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Has proper voltage to the fuel pump been confirmed?


----------



## blkmethdupdub (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (blkmethdupdub)*

No, we have thought of that I am glad you said something I forgot about that. Ok so tonight check volts and the clean the WUR what do you know what the best way to do that would be ? Just remove lines and spary with carb cleaner ?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

inside the opening to the WUR is a metal screen (better be), inspect it for debris... use light pressure scraping with a small screwdriver to loosen it up, ever so lighly spray carb cleaner into opening and dump out the ****... rinse and repeat. You'll never get it all, but, its worth a try. Don't forcibly spray inside as you might loosen and force the crud inside. Asside from that, there isn't much you can do with a WUR, they are a PITA to disassemble (Google Porsche WUR cleaning).


----------



## blkmethdupdub (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (blkmethdupdub)*

Ok great !! Thanks for your help ill keep ya updated


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: WUR Prevent Starting?? (TheFlyGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheFlyGti* »_My 82 Caddy with CIS-basic stopped running last week. . . As soon as I let go of the air flow meter the car will stall out. . . I have thoroughly checked for vacuum leaks between the throttle body and fuel distributor and did not find any. 

By stopped running, do you mean it just died one day while driving, just would not start the next day after driving OK the day before or it had been sitting and will no longer start?
What about other sources for false air? Injector seals, the intake manifold, any emission system pipes if it has any, brake vacuum tubing if it has power assisted brakes, etc.
Although the sensor plate rest position should not change very easy, have you checked it? The stop for the idle set screw locking nut?
If you can get the engine to idle by pushing the sensor up, then by the same token you should be able to adjust the idle stop to a higher position (larger throttle opening) and get the engine to idle by itself, or I would think so.


----------



## blkmethdupdub (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: WUR Prevent Starting?? (WaterWheels)*

IT RUNS!!!!!!!! we put a old 240 T CIS on the rab today and she fired right up














thank for everyones help !!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iamdurkee (Jul 5, 2007)

what the hells a wur. ps i am a noob that learns by asking.


----------



## blkmethdupdub (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (iamdurkee)*

Warm up regulator, regulates fuel to the cis distributor. More when cold and less when warm. I believe ha


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

They call it a WUR (I'm too lazy to spell it all out) because it changes your control pressure as your engine warms up (its bolted to the front of the block). Control pressure regulates how easy/hard it is to lift the air meter plate. "Easier" (lower control pressure) and the plate moves higher for any given amount of air and produces more fuel (ideal for a cold engine), "harder" (higher control pressure) leans out the mixture to a nice ideal Stoich (warm/hot engine) for emissions and fuel economy.
To be correct it really is called a Control Pressure Regulator


----------

